# Bloombastic Super Additive



## suTraGrow (Nov 4, 2010)

Ive been running canna's Aqua flores A & B with PK 13/14 Humbolts Snowstrom Ultra and Humbolts Gravity for quite some time now in a SOG operation with dam good results. A few years back i learned about bloombastic was gonna try it but never got around to it. I got a pretty big bottle of it for free the other day. And on the lable or even there web site it says. Its a flower hardener, Increases resin production, make's the plant more resistant to dry air, heat stress, under watering, over watering ETC....

So i was thinking since i use the snowstorm ultra for resin production and the humbolts gravity to harder my flowers. Would i just be able to use the bloombastic instead of the SSU & Gravity? Does anybody have any experience with the switch im thinking of doing. I tried emailing the company plenty of times not only did it take them 4-6 days to answer my emails. But they didnt answer ANY of my question. I mean holy shit they kept putting it off talking bout how great there product is and that they will send me free samples. But not ONE answer to any of my question. Just the same crap over and over again.
If anyone has any experience with the products i use chime in. Haven't given a +REP in a little while now so if anybody got some good info or experience story's heres ur chance to get some +rep 
I also dont wanna hear shit like "Oh u don't need to be using this and that snake oil blah blah blah blah" i know i dont care i know what works for me and im just looking for a little more insight on a product im highly considering top use.


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 6, 2010)

Dam though this stuff is more popular


----------



## jon blaze jr. (Nov 6, 2010)

Whats up sutra. Seen the post and have used bloombastic in the past. It works great. I was using canna terra at the time with the pk, rhizo, cannazym, boost, and a touch of big bud. I used the bloombastic from week 2 through 8. I was told to cut my boost and big bud intake to half what i was using when I wasnt using the bloombastic. It helped the intake of the nutrients into the plant and made the flume in the center of the plant huge. Never used it by itself so probably keep using the other nutes with just be careful. Its expensive so i cut it out but saw great results. Hope this helps man scratch the mud for me.


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 9, 2010)

Well never mind just got word from the company this product CANT be used with H2O2. And i don't believe in growing with out H2O2. Little heads up for all that use this.


----------



## CoralGrower (Nov 12, 2010)

I can tell that Bloombastic is less interested in marketing and completely focused on plant science, because there is a cartoon girl on the bottle with large breasts.

I will say you should add it. Apparently, the folks that make Bloombastic are so up to date on botany that they have unlocked the secret to tripling the output and potency of any plants you may be growing; just add their product. I have been growing corals for years and am still amazed at the number of people (all educated in government schools) who constantly ask for "Coral Accelerator". I simply incur as to what a coral accelerator is, and I am informed that it is an additive which makes corals grow faster. In case you didn't know, scientists (disguised as promoters of coral accelerator salesmen) have come up with a solution that, when added to salt water, makes corals grow three to eight times faster than if you don't use their scientifically engineered product. In the horticulture arena, this coral accelerator is called "Bloombastic." Just add their product, and your plants will triple their outputs.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 12, 2010)

so a coral accelerator makes coral grow faster. <-----8 words to say what you just said::


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 13, 2010)

CoralGrower said:


> I can tell that Bloombastic is less interested in marketing and completely focused on plant science, because there is a cartoon girl on the bottle with large breasts.
> 
> I will say you should add it. Apparently, the folks that make Bloombastic are so up to date on botany that they have unlocked the secret to tripling the output and potency of any plants you may be growing; just add their product. I have been growing corals for years and am still amazed at the number of people (all educated in government schools) who constantly ask for "Coral Accelerator". I simply incur as to what a coral accelerator is, and I am informed that it is an additive which makes corals grow faster. In case you didn't know, scientists (disguised as promoters of coral accelerator salesmen) have come up with a solution that, when added to salt water, makes corals grow three to eight times faster than if you don't use their scientifically engineered product. In the horticulture arena, this coral accelerator is called "Bloombastic."  Just add their product, and your plants will triple their outputs.


\

lol i want some of what your smoking


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 14, 2010)

suTraGrow said:


> Dam though this stuff is more popular


Ahhhhhhh, another one trapped by popular forum fodder and vendor hype rather than what works and is needed by a plant. Where are the published results from a non-partisan, university sponsored field trial for this snake oil?

Good luck.......


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 15, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Ahhhhhhh, another one trapped by popular forum fodder and vendor hype rather than what works and is needed by a plant. Where are the published results from a non-partisan, university sponsored field trial for this snake oil?
> 
> Good luck.......


Wow bro i always see you post this when somebody asked a question about nutrients additives :/.I actually always been reading a lot of your posts since i started lurking this site bout 3 and a half years ago. And have learned a lot of very interesting growing techniques from reading them. Even tried a few out like the topping one to grow 2-4 main colas and still grow plants like that from time to time thanks to your thread on it. So i understand your say on "Snake Oils" i understand this and completely agree with u on every aspect of it. I also understand your belief on that one should pick up a book on botany and horticulture learn what the plant needs and when it need's it. Instead of buying these over priced ridiculous snake oils. that are pretty much composed of the same crap just with a fancier lable. Which in all reality is completely true and i never though other wise. 

Anyways with that being said. Im gonna go back to the question at hand here you asked and i quote "Where are the published results from a non-partisan, university sponsored field trial for this snake oil?"
I don't have a answer for this because i highly doubt they exist and have a conscious feeling that you think that as well and further implied something other then the question at hand here... But don't you think that if i could look up some kind of sponsored field trial or even published results i wouldn't be posting this question on a marijuana cultivating help forum? As well as i simply asked if anybody has experience with it that could give me a few tips and pointers not to hurt my crop. I mean i got the bottle for free so why let something go to waste?. Shelf life probably is not to long on it as im still waiting for the manufacturers to email me back on this question. 

To sum this all up I like to experiment with different "Snake Oils" that come out just for the sake of curiosity of it all. I think if the manufacture went ahead and had the mind and drive to open his own business. Why not test his product even if it is just another "Snake Oil".


----------



## greenesthaze (Nov 15, 2010)

right try those snake oils out man, lol he is a goofy one let use know how it turns out man!


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 15, 2010)

greenesthaze said:


> right try those snake oils out man, lol he is a goofy one let use know how it turns out man!


Oh i will  i like to run a lot of side by side comparison since im running a SOG. To Actually see what works and what doesn't. I experimented with 6 different nutrient lines already and a shit load of bloom additives i don't play with veg so dont really experiment with that stage of life. So far i found that the Snow Storm Ultra really does wtf its suppose to do Makes your buds just glisten with tricomes looks like i rubbed some baby oil all over them  Still kinda questioning the gravity tho gonna be able to see better results after these next 2-3 pulls as more data will be collected.


----------



## irieie (Nov 18, 2010)

i got a small bottle of this stuff as a sample. i guess ill try it out for free and see what happens. the results have to be vastly different for me to actually buy it that shit is so expensive and its just an additive.


----------



## farmboss (Nov 21, 2010)

sutra, you are using snowstorm and gravity... hello! you already have AMAZING results...

no, it can't get better.


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 21, 2010)

farmboss said:


> sutra, you are using snowstorm and gravity... hello! you already have AMAZING results...
> 
> no, it can't get better.


Whos talking about making it better? im asking about the differences between using gravity with the SSU or JUST the bloombastic. TO be more specific Stress on plants, ph fluctuation, how easy it is to burn the plant with it, How compatible it is with other nutrients etc.... As far as using the bloombastic i decided not to. Mainly because its not compatible with H2O2 because of the beneficial bacteria in it. H2O2 would just kill it off and the product wouldn't be used to its full potential and i refuse to grow with out adding 35% H2O2 into my rez at ever change. This is coming straight from the company it self. Can post a copy of the email if anybody wants to see it


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 21, 2010)

So I didn't read all the posts because it started turning into an argument, so I will just type my reply.

I got a bottle of Bloombastic for free from the hydro shop. I figured I'd give it a try. I was super happy with it for the first 2 weeks or so. It made my plants start to flower much faster than the other "boosters" I have used. Now at day 38, I am not so happy with it. The buds are not nearly as big as they were with my old nutes. I don't know if they are going to just put on a ton of weight in next two weeks, but they look pretty far behind where they usually are at this point.

I have been growing one of my strains for about 2yrs now and one of them for about 5 yrs, so I know its not just the strain. I usually use Botanicare products and get great results. I have also have great results with Fox Farms solubles. If these things don't put on massive amounts of weight in the next couple of weeks, I will only be using the Bloombastic during that first two week transition phase then switching it to Hydroplex again.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 22, 2010)

bongrippinbob said:


> I got a bottle of Bloombastic for free from the hydro shop. I figured I'd give it a try. I was super happy with it for the first 2 weeks or so. It made my plants start to flower much faster than the other "boosters" I have used.


Well, the shysters have found another sucker. What exactly is in this rocket fuel that makes it work so well? Any time you have corny labels that attach buzzwords like "super", "ultra", "bastic", "snowstorm", "gravity", "advanced" and such, it should raise the bullshit flag. If some product comes from a hydro vendor, it should _really_ raise the bullshit flag.

The only "boosters" plants need is a grower who understands what makes a plant tick.

If the plant started flowering much sooner COMPARED TO YOUR CONTROL GROUP then obviously outside influences or genetics were at play...... like an indica or autoflowering genetic stamp. 

Good luck,
UB


----------



## chef c (Nov 22, 2010)

Bloombastic is worth every cent.


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 23, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Well, the shysters have found another sucker. What exactly is in this rocket fuel that makes it work so well? Any time you have corny labels that attach buzzwords like "super", "ultra", "bastic", "snowstorm", "gravity", "advanced" and such, it should raise the bullshit flag. If some product comes from a hydro vendor, it should _really_ raise the bullshit flag.
> 
> The only "boosters" plants need is a grower who understands what makes a plant tick.
> 
> ...


Please refer back to post 9. You are one arrogant s.o.b  Yes you already told me this. And yes i took the time to acknowledge it but holy shit man. twice in one thread? What is the point its a 2 page thread im sure people took the time to read page one lol. Im sure everybody acknowledge you for your awesome wisdom and great knowledge of a plant and congratulation im proud of ya. But your posting crap in my thread that is COMPLETELY irrelevant to the topic at hand. I asked about one thing and your only response so far was completely useless and not helpful. IF i promise you to pick up yet another book on "what the plant really needs" or maybe promise you that il go run some more experiments on what a plant really need. Can you quit posting the same thing over and over . And you do know what you keep saying is one of those no shitter comments right. Apparently nature grew marijuana thousands of years before us. SO uhhhh no shit they don't need the extra supplement but i already gave you my reasoning earlier on why i will continue to experiment with them. Dont understand why you have to be so hard headed and choose not to understand this. This is almost the same case as telling a bodybuilder he dosent need supplement like Protein and other vitamins to grow... Well no shit but with a little bit of help, research and precautions taken at ever step it usually only helps in the end.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 23, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Ahhhhhhh, another one trapped by popular forum fodder and vendor hype rather than what works and is needed by a plant. Where are the published results from a non-partisan, university sponsored field trial for this snake oil?
> 
> Good luck.......


Dude, why are all your posts just piss and vinegar? Seriously? You started some good threads and what not but yeah, you don't believe in certain additives and don't believe all the marketing hype. I fail to see how this point of view is soo unique that you have to scream it from the roof tops? Yeah, you don't believe in marketing hype. ok, your the grand master guru of cannabis. Your the buda of bud who only has to sit with crossed legs and watch his plants flourish. 

There are allot of bullshit products and their are also some excellent "additives". Having studied plant physiology for a much greater purpose than simply growing pot, I can say that you suffer from the over simplification of many complex interactions that plants experience. What a plant "needs" especially _Canabis spp. _is not a whole lot. However, the specific environmental conditions that maximize gene expression is quite a different deal.

You can grow weed in a pot filled with yard dirt on a window sill just fine. Will it grow as fast, as large, or as potent as the stuff coming out of my sealed grow room? No, most certainly not.


----------



## Illumination (Nov 23, 2010)

"Everything is true. I have a med permit, but I'm over my limit. All pictures are taken in my basement. I smoke my weed but mostly sell it for profit. I frequently drink, text and drive. I cheated on my SAT's. I think I have a couple kids in Asia but I'm not sure." legallyflying

Best sig I have seen thus far...Hell Yeah!!

+rep (when it allows)

Namaste'


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 24, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> Dude, why are all your posts just piss and vinegar?


Because you hate the truth regarding the nature of this industry?


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 25, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Well, the shysters have found another sucker. What exactly is in this rocket fuel that makes it work so well? Any time you have corny labels that attach buzzwords like "super", "ultra", "bastic", "snowstorm", "gravity", "advanced" and such, it should raise the bullshit flag. If some product comes from a hydro vendor, it should _really_ raise the bullshit flag.
> 
> The only "boosters" plants need is a grower who understands what makes a plant tick.
> 
> ...


Well I didn't spend a dime on the Bloombastic, it was free, so I don't how I am another sucker. The plants used are all the same genetics. I have actually been growing one of the strains for about 5yrs and the other for about 2yrs so I know how they react. It has nothing to do with genetics or outside influence. The nutes did help the plants to start their flower cycle faster than usual, there is no doubt about that. You can argue all you want, but the proof is in my grow. But like I said, it is not a cure all. I don't like the results I am having late into flower so I am going to use a different product. Plants do need different ratios of nutes at different times of their life, so there is a need for "boosters". Just using the same one part solution all grow will get you results, but changing up the ratio based on the life cycle will boost those results. Like I said, this product is great for starting the flower process, but it is not bulking up the flowers like other products I have used. I do have the knowledge needed to grow great plants, I have a degree in Environmental Horticulture. So I was not sold a "snake oil" thinking it was going to be magical. But I did figure I'd give it a try since it was free.


----------

